# Karina Muñoz Burbano - Wow bassoon sound



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

I didn't know her, she seems quite young. Hear *Karina Muñoz Burbano* in the difficult sonatine:
 Tansman's sonatine by Karina Muñoz Burbano
Admire the clean détaché in the first and third movement, the nice sound everywhere... Wow!

More records on Youtube:
Karina+Muñoz


----------

